# Longer versions of Gwen



## JellyBeann

Hiya, I really like the name Gwen, but the only lengthened version i can think of is Gwendolyn, does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## aj11

Gwenivere and Gwyneth

:)


----------



## bubbywings

aj11 said:


> Gwenivere and Gwyneth
> 
> :)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## sarah0108

Yep those are the only two i can think of as well :haha:


----------



## leahsbabybump

Gwenevere
Gwendolyn
Gwenda
Gwenevive
Gwenyth
Gwendalee
Gwendalynn
Gwenneth
Gwenetta
Gweneesha
Gwenette
Gwenna
Gwenetta
Gwenifer

theyy may sounds nuts but they are out of a baby name book aparently acording to yahoo answers lol


----------



## JellyBeann

leahsbabybump said:


> Gwenevere
> Gwendolyn
> Gwenda
> Gwenevive
> Gwenyth
> Gwendalee
> Gwendalynn
> Gwenneth
> Gwenetta
> Gweneesha
> Gwenette
> Gwenna
> Gwenetta
> Gwenifer
> 
> theyy may sounds nuts but they are out of a baby name book aparently acording to yahoo answers lol

Gwenifer sounds funny...like you're trying to say Jennifer but it going wrong!


----------



## OliviaRae

Gwyneth is cute. You could always spell it Gweneth too x


----------



## MissBroody

My friends LO is called Gwenan (Welsh) they call her Gwenny for short, so cute.
Gwenllian - another Welsh name.

Can't think of anything other than those already suggested.


----------



## CeeDee

My aunt's name is Gwenda.


----------



## Ruth 1980

I have a friend (welsh) called Gwenno x


----------



## JellyBeann

MissBroody said:


> My friends LO is called *Gwenan* (Welsh) they call her Gwenny for short, so cute.
> *Gwenllian* - another Welsh name.
> 
> Can't think of anything other than those already suggested.

LOVE them both, we're Welsh, so would be fitting!!


----------



## leahsbabybump

JellyBeann said:


> leahsbabybump said:
> 
> 
> Gwenevere
> Gwendolyn
> Gwenda
> Gwenevive
> Gwenyth
> Gwendalee
> Gwendalynn
> Gwenneth
> Gwenetta
> Gweneesha
> Gwenette
> Gwenna
> Gwenetta
> Gwenifer
> 
> theyy may sounds nuts but they are out of a baby name book aparently acording to yahoo answers lol
> 
> Gwenifer sounds funny...like you're trying to say Jennifer but it going wrong!Click to expand...

yeah lol so true


----------

